# Spaying will calm my dog down?!?!



## TJR_125 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello everyone! I was just wondering if getting my pit spayed will help her calm down? Ive heard this from alot of people, but they dont have pits.. Roxy is VERY VERY hyper!! this is an ADHD dog! Were not spaying her for this reason but it would be nice to know.. This is a picture of her litterally two minutes ago, non-stop running for about 30 minutes straight!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

negative spaying does nothing but stop her from making babies or fighting other dogs when she is in heat.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Let me ask did you just get her recently?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Nope sorry, spaying doesn't calm them down, what type of exercise regiment do you have her one? How old is she?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like she might need more stimulation and exercise. How much does she get each day? If Gargamel doesn't get at least an an hour to play and run outside and 3 half-hour walks a day, he acts "crazy" and misbehaves.


----------

